# Inscription au programme developer



## Barti (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai voulu télécharger XCode parce que j'avais vu que ce logiciel était gratuit et que je voulais m'essayer à l'objective-c. Je suis donc allé sur le site d'Apple pour télécharger le tout et je me suis retrouvé inscrit au programme developer. Le problème, c'est qu'il me semblait que c'était payant, et je voulais m'arrêter à la moindre demande de paiement. Or, il n'y en a pas eu, mais j'ai dû me connecter avec mon compte Apple sur lequel est lié une carte bancaire.
Donc je voulais poser une question à tous ceux qui ont téléchargé XCode, ont ils été prélevés d'une quelconque somme ou le paiement ne se fait que lorsque l'on soumet une application sur l'appstore ?

Merci à tous pour vos futures réponses.


----------



## tatouille (30 Juillet 2010)

Barti a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai voulu télécharger XCode parce que j'avais vu que ce logiciel était gratuit et que je voulais m'essayer à l'objective-c. Je suis donc allé sur le site d'Apple pour télécharger le tout et je me suis retrouvé inscrit au programme developer. Le problème, c'est qu'il me semblait que c'était payant, et je voulais m'arrêter à la moindre demande de paiement. Or, il n'y en a pas eu, mais j'ai dû me connecter avec mon compte Apple sur lequel est lié une carte bancaire.
> Donc je voulais poser une question à tous ceux qui ont téléchargé XCode, ont ils été prélevés d'une quelconque somme ou le paiement ne se fait que lorsque l'on soumet une application sur l'appstore ?
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos futures réponses.



si tu veux l'apple store ce n'est pas la meme sdk, voir site iphone,
non tu n'es pas chargé, je ne sais pas pourquoi tu as un compte avec carte banquaire si non iphone developer

apres il y a des packages, je suis premium sans debourser un sous, vieux privilege toujours actif, si tu veux serieusement vendre du logiciel sur platform mac serieusement tu as besoin d'un compte professionel.


----------



## Barti (31 Juillet 2010)

Non, mais pour l'instant, je ne connais pas vraiment l'objective-c, j'ai pris un bouquin pour apprendre et je compte m'y mettre, si un jour je sors un logiciel, bien sûr que je prendrais un compte professionnel.
J'ai une carte liée à mon compte parce que je fais des achats sur l'iTunes Store. Comme pour accéder à l'espace développeur il suffit d'utiliser les même identifiants, je me disais que c'était possible, ça m'étonnait d'Apple de ne pas avoir envoyé de reçu de paiement mais bon... Je voulais être sûr et maintenant, je suis soulagé 
Merci !


----------



## Rez2a (31 Juillet 2010)

À tout hasard, Xcode est disponible sur le DVD de Mac OS X livré avec ton ordi.


----------



## Barti (1 Août 2010)

J'ai pourtant utilisé ce DVD et installé les logiciels présents sur celui-ci, sans trouver XCode...


----------



## Bladrak (1 Août 2010)

T'auras pas de soucis, ce sont des comptes indépendants.


----------



## ntx (1 Août 2010)

Barti a dit:


> J'ai pourtant utilisé ce DVD et installé les logiciels présents sur celui-ci, sans trouver XCode...


Et pourtant il s'y trouve :rateau: Mais sur le site développeur tu auras la dernière version.


----------

